# giro helmet headphones



## latemp (Apr 6, 2008)

any of you guys have the headphone kit for the giro helmet? if so how do yall like it? i just got my helmet, and i dont like the feel of the headphones under the ear flaps


----------



## boarder3 (Dec 4, 2008)

i have one and your right abot the ear flaps being awkward. After a day my ears get pretty sore. I changed out some of the pads to make it looser in the ear areas which worked pretty good. Other than that tho i like it. The sound is pretty good


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

boarder3 said:


> I changed out some of the pads to make it looser in the ear areas



how did you do this?


----------



## boarder3 (Dec 4, 2008)

hey the actuall helmet for me was too tight in some areas so i switched ou the pads that came inside the helmet with some of the looser ones in the box. it seamed to work for me. I just made sre the actuall helmet didnt get any looser. It seamed to work alright. Didnt solve the whole problem


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

what??????? the ear pads or the inner liner?


----------



## DragonXero13 (Oct 27, 2008)

I bought the Giro Omen with the audio headphones. I really like the helmet! It's very comfortable and fits my brother's head as well. The audio quality is really good as well. The only complaint I have is the goggle clip is kinda flimsy and you'd expect something that is more secure but it works. Trust me, I've fallen and almost busted my head a ton of times and it has never fallen off though so I guess it works. I just dont feel secure about it.


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

same here i have the omen havent questioned the goggle clip though how old is yours.


----------



## DragonXero13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Dawg Catcher said:


> same here i have the omen havent questioned the goggle clip though how old is yours.


Mine is brand new, I just got it a couple months ago. Does yours have the little latch kind of thing? If you were to just look at it and play with it and just mess around with it, you'd think that it's flimsy or something. But when you test it out it actually works .. I just have a feeling one of these days the goggles might come loose if I bite it hard .. But than again that's probably a duh .. so while the Omen is a perfect helmet for me in every way, I'm just a little "neh" on the goggle clip thing ..


----------



## boarder3 (Dec 4, 2008)

i used the thinner pads inside the helmet. I didnt change the ear flaps


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

i think the goggle clip is intentionally designed like that so in the case of a catastrophic crash the goggles come off your face rather then potentially digging into your forehead/cheeks


----------



## DragonXero13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Dawg Catcher said:


> i think the goggle clip is intentionally designed like that so in the case of a catastrophic crash the goggles come off your face rather then potentially digging into your forehead/cheeks


Good point! While that may be true I'm just a "bit" iffy, but nothing to complain about because it's perfect for me so far!


----------

